# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  نصب SQL Server 2008

## Afshin160

سلام .... 
در لينك زير آموزش نصب MS SQL Server 2008 به صورت قدم به قدم شرح داده شده است ...
لينك PDF :  http://www.4shared.com/file/22366909...rver_2008.html

http://www.sqlserverclub.com/essenti...tep-guide.aspx

http://experiencing-sql-server-2008....ql-server.html

----------

